# Sitting the canter



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

People do post at the canter.

Personally I would never teach it as it leads to many incorrect habits.

Here is a video and some answers regarding it.






Posting Canter?!? - Yahoo! Answers

Why do people "post" at the canter? English riders? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

I've always been taught to sit the canter. I ride at a hunter barn and they are very, very anal about riding proper ... at least what they believe to be proper. When I was learning I would kind of post / brace myself like that photo and they said that's the lazy way of doing things. 

What were you trained in and what is the barn you're going to now?


----------



## Jumpehunter (Jul 29, 2011)

I have never heard of that. My friends and i actually joked about that not knowing it was an actuall thing. And im right in the center of the western and english pleasure Belt. We are pretty popular with hunter and jumper competitions too. So yea that is odd.


----------



## Ebzeenah (Aug 3, 2011)

I hope your instructor was not so rude as to actually say, "Don't you see how everyone else is doing it?" Sorry, that just rubs me the wrong way. If that is the way he wants you to canter, then he needs to take you aside and explain the how and why of it. I'm sure there is some school of thought behind riding the canter in this manner, but I've been taught to sit with the horse at the canter and that is usually how I ride. The only time I will stand at the canter is when I'm riding endurance. In riding endurance you take every chance you can to get your weight up off of the horse's back. That's why they make those goofy looking wide padded stirrups for - if you spend 25 miles standing in regular stirrups your feet hurt like heck afterwards!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd think your instructor was talking about 2-point. I do sit the canter (I do low level dressage), but I remember taking lessons with jumping instructor and he asked me to do the 2-point. But getting off saddle - back to the saddle sounds quite strange. Wouldn't it hit the horse's back too? Personally I'd talk more with your instructor asking him what he means by that and what it's needed for.

And Welcome to the Forum, BTW!


----------



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)

Posting canter?? That is new to me! I don't see the value in it. Maybe to school transitioning between full and half seat? I would be interested to hear from someone who knows a bit about it.

Here is my understanding: riding the canter in 2 point gives the horse more freedom of movement. It is how it is ridden in hunter classes. Also, in cross country one would ride the course in 2 point because it allows the horse to go faster. However, if you ever watch jumper (stadium jumping, show jumping) where the time and number of fences down are what are scored (or even cross country for that matter), you'll note that people ride in between fences in 2 point but sit deep in the saddle a few strides before the jump to drive their horse in to the jump; they get back in to proper jumping position (2-point) as soon as the horse takes off over the jump.

Your seat (meaning your ability to stay on the horse) is more secure in a deep seat than it is in 2-point. I'd say that both seats are important to master for effective riding.

Definitely ask your coach to explain to you the differences in seat and riding styles. A good coach is very willing to educate their students.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

In dressage, Hunter Eq. and Pleasure, I always sit the canter.

A hunter O/f or flat class, I two point. It's what's expected where I show and for what I do.

Two pointing, is to get the weight off their back, although unfortunatly, too many riders go straight to a two point in the hunter world, and never learn to sit the canter. They also have a weak core and leg, so it makes it look like their posting, although, let me tell you now, it's NOT proper riding. They're simply weak.

If you have a strong leg, you will be motionless, and not floppy at all. The horses back will be coming up to meet you, but you or your legs never move. Sitting the canter gives you a good center balance, so two pointing will probably be a little easier for you once you get the muscle built for it.

Ask your trainer how he wants you. Knowing how to sit and two point, are essential for me, for what I ride, as I need both. It all depends on what you do.

Sitting, is needed for controling paces, steadying a stride, and being in solid motion. Two pointing is simply to get weight off their back, but it's become a hunter/jumper style. Notice, XC riders two point the whole course, to save their horses from being sat on the whole strenuous time. That's a very proper reason for two pointing. I still have yet to find the purpose of two pointing during hunters. It's just simply a style, not a need.


----------



## Mila (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks so much guys!! Yeah my new stable is very heavy on hunter/jumper shows, so I think I'm being prepared for that.

I think it's what dejavu said...they are cantering at the two point but have weak legs so they're getting thrown back into the saddle. Accidental posting, kinda.

I'll ask my instructor if I can sit the canter to build up my muscles and balance too. I do need to practice the canter at the 2 point obviously because I could barely hold myself up for a full turn around the ring. My legs kept turning into jelly and giving you.

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone's been so helpful!!


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Mila said:


> I'll ask my instructor if I can sit the canter to build up my muscles and balance too. I do need to practice the canter at the 2 point obviously because I could barely hold myself up for a full turn around the ring. My legs kept turning into jelly and giving you.


I had a lot of muscle building to do and my instructors put me through the two point without stirrups at the walk, then the trot and finally the canter. It sounds a lot harder than it really is, but you're going to be walking funny the next day if your instructor really works you. Riding the two point without stirrups really, really helped me in my opinion. You can feel the burn the second you start doing it.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you doing hunters or event/jumper? The canter is addressed totally differently between the two types of disciplines.

There is a difference between canter position and galloping position. In event/jumper, you do sit the canter....but when jumping at speed, you will revert to the galloping position where your seat is out of the saddle. In eventing, you would never go XC sitting the canter, except MAYBE a couple of strides before the jumps at the lower levels. Sitting would put too much strain on the horse and cause him to tire in his back. Up and out of the saddle offers the least resistance on the back and allows the horse less restriction. The photo you showed was an XC photo.

Hunters do not sit deeply at the canter. Their desire is to move as little as possible on the horse to make it appear like the ride is effortless. The tighter more arched back tends to lock the seat, making it difficult to sit deeply.

So, when you changed coaches, did you change disciplines?


----------



## Mila (Aug 20, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> Are you doing hunters or event/jumper? The canter is addressed totally differently between the two types of disciplines.
> 
> There is a difference between canter position and galloping position. In event/jumper, you do sit the canter....but when jumping at speed, you will revert to the galloping position where your seat is out of the saddle. In eventing, you would never go XC sitting the canter, except MAYBE a couple of strides before the jumps at the lower levels. Sitting would put too much strain on the horse and cause him to tire in his back. Up and out of the saddle offers the least resistance on the back and allows the horse less restriction. The photo you showed was an XC photo.
> 
> ...


Yeah, my old stable/instructor had no particular discipline it was just equitation for pleasure. This is the first time I'm at a stable where there's an emphasis on showing, definitely hunter/jumper. 
I'm eager to learn both I just didn't know which one I should be practicing more. Is one more of a "higher level" than the other? Like learning the posting trot before the sitting trot? Did I learn to sit the canter first because 2 point canter was harder?


----------



## Mila (Aug 20, 2011)

This is my new stable's website, if that helps at all!

Reinbow's End Farm || Professional Training || Hunters - Jumpers - Equitation || Horses For Sale


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Sitting deep and absorbing with your back is more dressage/event.

Shallow seat at the canter with stiffer back is hunters. If you are looking to show hunters, you do need to change.....sadly.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Is there no such thing as all-round English lessons anymore?? We were taught sitting, half-seat and two-point canter. All are correct, they're just used for different things. 

We were also introduced to posting the canter. From what I remember it's a trick used to steady a strung out horse. It's kind of like if your weight keeps moving the horse has to compensate by balancing themselves better. I seem to remember I was riding a chronically fast mare when we did it and it made her much slower.


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

I was always taught to either sit at the canter or two-point at the canter. The instructors I've had in the past say you have to sit in your seat and stay like that or go into two-point. But usually when I would post at the canter it would make the horse slow to a trot, hence because of posting trot and my instructor would always be like, "You want him to canter, but you're posting in your seat, and the horse is like 'oh I'll just trot then.'" I don't know, that's just what I was always taught, I never post in my canter. I just find it easier to either sit in the saddle or two-point. Sorry, rambling now hehe. :lol: I also agree with ponyboy, it does help when you have to slow the horse down a bit.

Also Mila, funny that you mention that you are with Reinbow's End Farm. I was looking there for horse boarding! But alas, they are too expensive for me!


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Is there no such thing as all-round English lessons anymore?? We were taught sitting, half-seat and two-point canter. All are correct, they're just used for different things.
> 
> We were also introduced to posting the canter. From what I remember it's a trick used to steady a strung out horse. It's kind of like if your weight keeps moving the horse has to compensate by balancing themselves better. I seem to remember I was riding a chronically fast mare when we did it and it made her much slower.


 
That was my first trainer. It definitely does seem like there's no overall riding lessons anymore.

Although she titles herself a dressage trainer, I learned it all. She was more about being able to ride techically correct no matter what you're doing, moreso than just dressage, dressage, dressage. I still go back over to her for a lesson or two, just because she'll pick me to pieces on the little things. She corrects the technical riding, not so much the impression.


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Is there no such thing as all-round English lessons anymore?? We were taught sitting, half-seat and two-point canter. All are correct, they're just used for different things.


I rode for a well-known equitation trainer when I first started to ride and this is what he taught us. 

It really comes down to what discipline you're riding and what your coach's preference is. (Although I can't believe they'd only teach *one* correct way to canter. That is kind of odd.)

Funny enough, my current trainer and I had a recent conversation about how to ride the canter in between fences. She's always done a 1/2 seat canter between fences, while it seems like a large number of riders in our area are doing more of a full-seat until a stride or two from the fence.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm sorry if this was already said, I read about half the first page then got lazy. But I don't think the girls in your lesson are posting at the canter. I think they are just sitting in a half seat. It's not quite like two-point but more of a, sit forward and not put weight on the horses back. 

It's probably not even called a half seat, but that's what me and my friend call it. 

And also, if you ever try posting at the canter, it is soo hard lol


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

there is also the 3-pt canter which i was taught to use on some horses due to their issues and some trainers like it, its like sitting to the canter but not quite all your weight is really deep in the saddle, its def hard bc you have to use a lot of muscle in your legs but in H/j 2-pt in the norm for cantering


----------

